

Entrepreneurs:  how many jobs do you think you're going to create? - jfager

Actually, this can be broken down a bit more:  How many people do you want or need to hire directly?  And how many net jobs do you think your business will create/destroy in the larger economy?<p>How much does your business's impact on employment influence your thinking and day-to-day activity?
======
starter
Never mind how many jobs my industry will destroy. With all the intricacies
involved, its not worth my time. But, job creation is a game I can play.

My first business, a web development company will likely max out with 5-7
employees. My next, a jobs search site may involve a workforce of 30+.

Ultimately, I want to build a company that has a large social impact like FB.
That's maybe ten years, a few billion dollars and 1000 employees away so no
further comment needed. =)

